# Daughters arrows just fall on ground



## Shays860 (May 6, 2018)

Hello all. Title says it all. Very very often when my daughter tries to fire her bow the arrow just falls on the ground... and I can't tell what's happening. I know she's knocking it right. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Is the nock snug on the serving?


----------



## Shays860 (May 6, 2018)

we've considered that. It seems to be as far as I can tell. It's hard to get a good view though.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

She shooting off the string pr d-loop?
If off the string, could the release be knocking the arrow off the string when she draws and the string angle changes?


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

Following for reference


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Is she throttling or otherwise pinching the arrow with her Left index finger as she draws, perhaps in an attempt to keep it from falling off the shelf or rest?
(Assuming RH shooter drawing with RH.)


----------

